# Hygetropin . asia brown top = 0IU HGH inside



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Bros, as a heads-up info, the hygetropin with brown tops and hygetropin.asia link to scratch off were tested and have 0 IU HGH inside. They mostly come from former Soviet Union state of Latvia.










*SDS-Page test, absolutely no positive reaction for 22kDa.*

Be aware.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Do we actually get to see the SDS-Page test or do we just have to take your word for it?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

KRH said:


> Do we actually get to see the SDS-Page test or do we just have to take your word for it?


Here you go bro. I used JINTROPIN of 10IU the Green top which I bought it from Hong Kong pharmacy myself (~265 US$) and Hygetropin 10IU brown top identical with the one in the picture posted above. The Hygetropin 10IU brown top I bought from the same dealer that sells fake Omnitrope and Norditropin cartridges.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

SvenPowerH said:


> Here you go bro. I used JINTROPIN of 10IU the Green top which I bought it from Hong Kong pharmacy myself (~265 US$) and Hygetropin 10IU brown top identical with the one in the picture posted above. The Hygetropin 10IU brown top I bought from the same dealer that sells fake Omnitrope and Norditropin cartridges.
> 
> View attachment 149240


To be fair I knew before you got this test that Hyge.asia were crap, but thanks anyway mate.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

KRH said:


> To be fair I knew before you got this test that Hyge.asia were crap, but thanks anyway mate.


Helping each other is the point of this community, glad I can help.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> Hey Bros, as a heads-up info, the hygetropin with brown tops and hygetropin.asia link to scratch off were tested and have 0 IU HGH inside. They mostly come from former Soviet Union state of Latvia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These brown Hyge have been about for quite a wile and quality has not been that good for a fair wile


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

All chinese generics are dog****. You get what you pay for.

If you cant get access to or afford pharma grade hgh then dpnt bother. God knows what you are injecting but the likelyhood of it being hgh is slim


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

thoon said:


> These brown Hyge have been about for quite a wile and quality has not been that good for a fair wile


Bro this is the brown hygetropin with .asia website. This are relatively new and 100% fake. The other brown top Hyge are still circulating and are from the .cn i believe, they are acceptable quality though.


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> Here you go bro. I used JINTROPIN of 10IU the Green top which I bought it from Hong Kong pharmacy myself (~265 US$) and Hygetropin 10IU brown top identical with the one in the picture posted above. The Hygetropin 10IU brown top I bought from the same dealer that sells fake Omnitrope and Norditropin cartridges.
> 
> View attachment 149240


can i ask where you are getting the sds page testing done? i emailed loads of labs and no one could do it.

Cheers

JM


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

This one specifically I did it myself. I did the electrophoresis in my office but plenty of labs can do it for pretty cheap prices especially if you test for more samples. PM me if you're interested and I can suggest you some labs.


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> This one specifically I did it myself. I did the electrophoresis in my office but plenty of labs can do it for pretty cheap prices especially if you test for more samples. PM me if you're interested and I can suggest you some labs.


Cheers mate, that would be really useful, i cant PM you though, either I cant figure out how to do it or I havnt made enough, posts yet not sure!

does an SDS page test absolutely confirm what you have is 191aa?

any chance you could drop me a PM and i can reply?

Cheers

JM


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Sven have you used the genuine hyge black top 100iu kits now with anti counterfeit sticker? Using at 10iu a day. No effects


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Sven have you used the genuine hyge black top 100iu kits now with anti counterfeit sticker? Using at 10iu a day. No effects


Hello.

1). The brown top with .asia has also security sticker, the .asia is all fake.

2). The brown top that has the .cn and doesn't work the code online is also fake.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

jamzee500 said:


> Cheers mate, that would be really useful, i cant PM you though, either I cant figure out how to do it or I havnt made enough, posts yet not sure!
> 
> does an SDS page test absolutely confirm what you have is 191aa?
> 
> ...


The SDS PAGE i performed was with reference standard of original GenSci Jintropin bought from Hong Kong pharmacy. I find it a reliable test.

I cannot PM you, take it up with the Admin.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> Hello.
> 
> 1). The brown top with .asia has also security sticker, the .asia is all fake.
> 
> 2). The brown top that has the .cn and doesn't work the code online is also fake.


Yeh I know those ones mate.

This is Black top. 100iu kit. Hygene pharma. Codes check out fine on site but running at 10iu a day with no effects


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Yeh I know those ones mate.
> 
> This is Black top. 100iu kit. Hygene pharma. Codes check out fine on site but running at 10iu a day with no effects


I'm getting water retention/ numb hands/ vivid dreams with the exact same stuff, annoyingly since switching from dr Lin to these I am also getting a bit of a reaction on injection site.

JM


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Yeh I know those ones mate.
> 
> This is Black top. 100iu kit. Hygene pharma. Codes check out fine on site but running at 10iu a day with no effects


Sorry, I didn't read that you specified black. Can you take some pictures? I honestly never seen black top Hygetropin.


----------



## Ikz786 (Oct 13, 2014)

Prior to reading this thread i purchased the exact same brown top .asia hyges, 100iu kit. My source was genuine as i usually buy all my gear from him so didnt question the product. Shot 5-6 iu everyday... ABSOLUTE NOTHING!! No sides nothing!

So as agreed with the other members on this thread... 100% FAKE!


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

This product is flooding the market because dealers can buy it for 35 Euros and then sell it for 70 Euros pretty fast and still make a nice profit. Greed, greed and disconsideration for the user, that's all.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> This product is flooding the market because dealers can buy it for 35 Euros and then sell it for 70 Euros pretty fast and still make a nice profit. Greed, greed and disconsideration for the user, that's all.


So annoying at the sheer amount of fake Gh out there. Currently using green top 200iu Hyge and doing well with that so would never risk changing no matter what the price. Whats weird is that if people actually brought out genuine Gh that worked they would make a killing for a lot longer than the quick buck they currently do!


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

What's ****ed up is that people spend 80 Euro on a 100IU box of HGH online and expect it to be real. That's the main problem...


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have the same brown top but from hyge.com.cn ?

reals?


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have this


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

sorry it is this

the same


----------

